# Which bottle filler is best?



## Flem (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the Buon Vino Automatic Gravity bottle filler. After only a few batches, it started falling apart on me. A small bearing fell off/out of it and it never did shut off automatically.
Anyway, I'm thinking of upgrading to either of these two: 
Enolmatic Electric Bottle Filler or Buon Vino Table Top Fill Jet.
What are your thoughts??


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2012)

How about the All In One in our banner above? I know the Enol is a great tool but some serioius money also.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2012)

ENOLMATIC ALL THE WAY! but that is only because of the two choices you gave us. Honestly, Mike if I didn't have the Enolmatic and was looking now I would look at the "All In One". So far all of the reviews have been outstanding. The best price you can get the Enolmatic for is $375.00 and the filter housing is another $150.00. The filters are about $50.00 each.

With that said I love the fact I can bottle and filter in one step or just filter from carboy to carboy. I take care of my filters and the two I have are over a year old. 

Before this I also had the buon vino gravity filler and loved it. My guess is you are sanitizing it meta after cleaning it. Meta is very corrosive and you can't do that. I would just clean mine and put it away. I would only sanitize just before using it. Anoither member also had the same problem with the bearing coming out and gave me some just in case. If you were near by I'd give you what you needed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Dang it Wade you beat me to it again!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2012)

Dont forget you can do everything with the All in One that you can with an Enol for a much lesser price *PLUS* you can also degas your wine!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2012)

MIKE..are you listening!  Wade and I are both in agreement with this. Just another consideration for you to think about.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2012)

Flem, dont you have a vacuum pump?


----------



## Flem (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I do have the pump I got from you. That's why I wouldn't think I should get the All-In-One.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 13, 2012)

I bottle with vacuum pump and double-drilled stopper,one to vacuum and one to wine, works very well, fast and inexpensive.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2012)

Well if you bought the all in one you would have a replacement pump. Or you can make your own filler like Rocket man did by buying a few parts from the Enolmatic. Look under the thread "My version of the Enolmatic". There is also another option like I went. Thats the Valley Vintner.
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/...de=TVV&Product_Code=VB-10-1005&Category_Code=


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm kinda partial to this one. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16351


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Wade that two nozzel filler is really sweet from Valley Vinter.


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's one I made off of RocketMans design:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13644

Works well. I'd check out the All In One though and maybe you can get it w/o the pump and save a little? Or I'll buy your pump you got from Wade.
My pump is for woodworking and way to strong for wine. I can't adjust it lower than 13in without it stopping.


----------



## Arne (Jan 14, 2012)

Rob, TRy putting a stop of some kind upstream from your pump. Then upstream of that you can mount a guage. You should still have your big vacuum at the pump, but you can squeeze it down in the line. I did mine with an old air conditioning guage manifold. Bought a vacuum guage that went in place of the freon guage and am in business. Course I had everything but the vacuum guage, think if I remember right it was about $22. Arne.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the Buon Vino stand alone filler and I like it


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 14, 2012)

I just use a bottling bucket with a valve on it, and a plain bottling wand to gravity fill my bottles. What is the advantage of using a vacuum or other type bottle filler? Is it just faster than using a gravity-fed bottling wand, or are there other advantages?


----------



## rocket man (Jan 14, 2012)

milbrosa said:


> I just use a bottling bucket with a valve on it, and a plain bottling wand to gravity fill my bottles. What is the advantage of using a vacuum or other type bottle filler? Is it just faster than using a gravity-fed bottling wand, or are there other advantages?



One HUGE advantage is that you don't have to lift up the bucket to be above the bottles that you are filling. If you already have a vacuum pump you can build a filler for under a hundred bucks by buying the enolmatic head and building the rest of the unit. You can make it out of metal like roblloyd's or wood like mine. Either way you'll have something that will last for a long time, and that you can be proud of cause you made it yourself.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2012)

Much faster!! I can be corking the previous bottle while that 1 is filling and dont need to be sitting their watching it as it shuts off when the bottle is full. You also dont have to deal with the high punts in a bottle when using this method.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad to see you back here Rocket!!


----------



## rocket man (Jan 14, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Glad to see you back here Rocket!!



Thanks Wade. My work has finally let up a bit so I have more time for the important things in life, like being here.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, those do sound like worthwhile advantages. I will scan the forum for homemade fillers to use as an example. 

I do have a vacuum pump, one I got from Harbour Freight, but I really dislike it. It seems to exude a smelly superfine mist of oil into the air. Not enough to coat anything, but enough to turn your stomach with the odor. I throw a paper towel over the air outlet to filter it, but I find it really disagreeable to use it in the house. 

Are there any better type of vacuum pumps? By better, I mean that pull enough vacuum for bottle filling and degassing, but which don't emit the oil vapor and stench?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep, you bought an pump that is not oiless and needs maintained. I dont like those as like you said they smell and also spray a very fine mist unseen to the eye if there isnt a filter to catch it. If I were you Id look into the Allinone pump in the banner above^ right in the center of the page. You might have to refresh the page a few times as its a rotating banner system so there are a few advertisers here with banners.


----------



## Flem (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, now I don't know what I'm going to do. I thought it was going to be a simple "one or the other", but now I have other options to consider. I don't need another pump, so that narrows the field down a little. I'm re-working my "winery" so I don't need another do-it-yourself project. I'll probably end up "buying may way out"---more money but less stress. Anybody have a coin??


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2012)

If it were a choice between the Enol or the Boun Id go Enol any day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey (Jan 15, 2012)

For people looking for gauges, or regulators - check Grainger.com I found a small brass vacuum regulator I use when I rack - keeps the pace manageable and lets me turn up the vac. when I degas. (My pump is a craigslist oilless compressor/vacuum w/ more power than I need - $20) Grainger is usually pretty affordable and have a ton of fittings, etc..... of course check the LHBS first, then the suppliers here.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 18, 2012)

*bottling attachement*

I am selling the bottling attachement separate - only to those who read this forum.
You can always check out robie testimonal : 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17080

you will need an overflow cannister -especially if you bottle - I can set you up with all the equipment , just PM me 

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2012)

The above post is the way to go IMO!!!! Let me tell you that going around trying to find all the right stuff is a total PITA!!!! This place has this part but not that and when yopu go to that place they ran out so you end up with 12 reducers to get down to that size and spend 3 times as much doing so not to mention driving around and driving yourself nuts.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with Wade, Even as a former Shop Teacher & Home Builder for 35 years I couldn't find all the "pieces-parts" I needed. Steve had them ALL setup & reasonably priced! It works great, Roy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2012)

When I was selling all the stuff to make up the complete kit for racking degassing and filtering believe me it took some serious effort to find all of them and at a gooid price for all so as to be able to sell them at a decent price to you guys.


----------



## Flem (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I was all ready to pull the trigger on the Enolmatic when I received a PM from vacuumpumpman. After a few PM's, I decided to go with his bottle filler attachment.  I didn't need the pump since I already had one. I tried it out today and man, was it slick. Didn't spill a drop. And I saved well over $200. If anybody is looking for an inexpensive and effective bottling system, give Steve a call.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad you went that way especially since you already had 1/2 of it. I do believe I told you to go this way!!! LOL, told you so!!!!!!!


----------



## Flem (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, you did. And it saved me a bundle. Thx


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 25, 2012)

Flem, Glad you took our recommendations, it works great & clean up is so easy. I just started storing mine in a sealed 5 gal. bucket with K-meta in the bottom. After flushing with a K-meta mix & cleaning all my other goodies, hoses,funnels,etc. I put them all in my bucket [I don't put the metal vacuum release in there]. that way they should all be ready to go next time. Roy


----------



## TheCorkery (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey guys. What about for a commercial application? I have the AIO that I use for racking and degassing but it's not ideal for customer bottling sessions. I'm looking at the Enolmatic (which I have now but it's started 'squealing' and doesn't fill properly unless you have the bottle in a precise position even after replacing gasket and sanitizing after each use) or the Buon Vino table top filler. I like the automatic nature of the Enol - not having to push a button each fill) but the Buon looks sturdier. Any opinions?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 1, 2016)

Are looking for something like a 4 head bottle filler ?


----------



## TheCorkery (Apr 1, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on an enolmatic today. Dependable and easy to use for my customers.


----------

